# A very fun first Mini RC Truck



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

I highly recommend the 1/36 Desert Truck from Losi for anyone wanting a quick and fun little RC Truck that you can drive regardless of the weather:


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

I really like your video, Thank its very informative, i have a question in my mind, did you have to make﻿ any tweaks before adding the LIPo battery?


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Barrymartin said:


> I really like your video, Thank its very informative, i have a question in my mind, did you have to make﻿ any tweaks before adding the LIPo battery?


Thank you Barry! No tweaks were made at all to use the lipo battery. It is a great fit and made a huge difference in performance.

This video was made after many many runs on the battery, so it has slowed down, but you can still see that it is very fast with the upgraded battery:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

I have one of these also they are a blast to drive I have recently also purchased the losi mine short course truck its slightly bigger 1/24 scale and if you like the micro truck these are going to be hoot for ya


----------



## InsideLineHobby (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for youtube video.


----------



## kvpgh (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, great video.


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

okracer said:


> I have one of these also they are a blast to drive I have recently also purchased the losi mine short course truck its slightly bigger 1/24 scale and if you like the micro truck these are going to be hoot for ya


I am seriously considering one of the 1/24 scale vehicles with 4WD.



InsideLineHobby said:


> Thanks for youtube video.





kvpgh said:


> Thanks for sharing, great video.


Thank you guys! I really appreciate it 

I have a new look at my Losi Desert Truck after a lot of time off and an aged Li-Po battery. It hasn't slowed down much at all to me, though I will need to get a new battery soon anyhow to compare because I remember the new one being able to make this pop wheelies!


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is a video I just made comparing a new lipo vs an older one:


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

I really admire that little truck. Plan to buy one soon...


----------



## Briggs22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Video..! A nicely designed mini truck. These are the rarer ones.You truly get what you pay for this model. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Arthur Hilton (Dec 29, 2014)

Thomas73 said:


> I really admire that little truck. Plan to buy one soon...


Hi Buddy.
take your time for your next turn. i found little one much Multifaceted.


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

Arthur Hilton said:


> Hi Buddy.
> take your time for your next turn. i found little one much Multifaceted.


Arthur, do you have any idea where to get mini trucks like that?


----------



## Arthur Hilton (Dec 29, 2014)

Thomas73 said:


> Arthur, do you have any idea where to get mini trucks like that?


Hi Thomas
bit hard to find some good quality of this little, I will need to get more search.


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

Briggs22 said:


> Nice Video..! A nicely designed mini truck. These are the rarer ones.You truly get what you pay for this model. Thanks for sharing


what do you think, which mini truck is best?


----------



## Arthur Hilton (Dec 29, 2014)

Thomas73 said:


> what do you think, which mini truck is best?


I am running Lizard 1/18, is one cool little RC truck that is brand new from HSP. 370 race motor with HSP fully proportional speed controller. one more option is Toyota Trophy Truck. both are great along with good quality and prices.


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

Arthur Hilton said:


> I am running Lizard 1/18, is one cool little RC truck that is brand new from HSP. 370 race motor with HSP fully proportional speed controller. one more option is Toyota Trophy Truck. both are great along with good quality and prices.


yeah, Lizard is good, my friend got one. What feature you like most in Lizard?


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

Briggs22 said:


> Nice Video..! A nicely designed mini truck. These are the rarer ones.You truly get what you pay for this model. Thanks for sharing


Briggs, what you run this season?


----------



## Arthur Hilton (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Thomas! well this small truck have both on road and off road racing with a high ground clearance in 4WD. more practical on 370 race motor with small size.


----------



## Briggs22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thomas73 said:


> what do you think, which mini truck is best?


Hi Thomas.. I have some but my most favorite is Matte black. I really like it's performance.


----------



## Briggs22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thomas73 said:


> Briggs, what you run this season?


Thomas.. I am gonna run my favorite one the Matte black this season. what about you..?


----------

